

A site devoted to documenting every Facebook investor - eathas
http://whoownsfacebook.com/

======
seiji
Well put together and utterly depressing.

~~~
rudiger
What makes it depressing?

------
CZG
Why is the total from the left column only %72.669, who owns the rest?

~~~
anigbrowl
That's the question the website exists to discover an answer to.

------
cellis
Divya Narendra (bottom), who _came up_ with the idea, got less than 1/1000
what Mark Zuckerberg -- who _executed_ on the idea -- received. Goes to show
that ideas are worthless.

~~~
blhack
No, ideas aren't worthless, they're just worthless without execution.

I've got tons of ability to execute, and so do most of the people on this
website, but what most of us lack are ideas to act on.

These ideas aren't specific to web-app concepts, either. They could be
marketing ideas, or ideas for new datatype implementations, or the next trendy
datastore.

I think this is something that a lot of hackers miss. You might be the
smartest coder on the planet, but if you don't have something to code, then
you're Stradivarius sitting in a box on a shelf.

Ability to execute is something that almost everybody who has ever seriously
uttered the phrase "idea guy" lacks.

------
Androsynth
FB is estimated at $85B and only 6 non-founding employees are worth more than
$20M? Is this a full list?

------
KishoreKumar
I don't get it. How come Mark Zuckerberg owns only 24%? How are these shares
distributed among these holders as it grew from a four person startup to this
big giant company? Can any one point me to the complete story? I guess that
will be a valuable read for fresh startups like us.

~~~
yakto
"Only"?!

24% is a remarkable position for Zuckerberg to have maintained to this point,
considering the amount of money they've raised and the "public" market cap of
Facebook. Many founder/ceos of _much_ smaller companies find themselves at
around 10-20% after two or three rounds.

~~~
KishoreKumar
"after two or three rounds" : What does it mean?

------
KishoreKumar
Wait a minute! That doesn't add up to 100%. They all add up to only 72.669%.
What happened to the rest 27.331%?

------
adrianwaj
They all wish. Shouldn't the "convicted felon" be at the top?

